# Is Helsreach good?



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, Im out of 40k books at the moment and was wondering if Helsreach is a good book. Thanks in advance! :grin:


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't read it yet myself, it is the next book on the to read list. I can't imagine it being bad as it is written by ADB.

I finished reading Rynn's World last week and if you haven't read that, I do highly suggest it. I burned threw it pretty quickly, it was an easy and very enjoyable read.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

I enjoyed it as much as the fall of Damnos , so its a + in my view


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, in myself and many people's eyes, it's viewed as the best Space Marine Battles Novel, give it a shout. The only things that comes close in SMB terms are _Fall of Damnos_ and _Battle of the Fang_.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I would rate it after fod and certainly botf, but it is a solid book, the other battles novels are really not that good


----------



## Tom.w (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes its a good book and worth reading for sure.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure anything written by ADB is going to be better than good. I wasn't aware he wrote it, I'll have to pick up a copy now once I finish Blood Reaver.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Best SM Battles novel till now=read it!


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, best in the series and one of the better BL offerings in general. I don't think any of the other SMB novels even come close to Helsreach.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

By Space Marine Battles novel's standards, it is fantastic. One of those rare stories which truly portrays the scale of war during the 41st millennium. I would refer to it as bolter-porn; but 'Titan-porn' seems more suitable. For a Black Templars tragedy, there is an unusual amount of Adeptus Mechanicus elements. More the better. By Black Library standards the book is good – IMO. By the standards of the entire Fantasy and Sci-Fi (and its sub-genres) uber-genre, it is meh IMO. :victory:


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

bobss said:


> By the standards of the entire Fantasy and Sci-Fi (and its sub-genres) uber-genre, it is meh IMO. :victory:


That isn't fair because now you are trying to compare it to actual literary successes that have had years of established success and critical acclaim. Lord of the Rings, A Game of Thrones, Neuromancer, anything by Assimov and Dick fall into this category. ADB is awesome, but he is not any of the authors above (yet.)


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think its one of the best loyalist space marine books I have ever read.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW... Seeing the high amount of praise, I'll not buy it. Jk it sounds great! Thank you all. :grin:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's no _"Battle of the Fang"_ (another Space Wolves Battles book), but hey, I'm a bit biased in my reply.

Regardless, you'll enjoy it.

BTW, get _"Battle of the Fang"_ next. It's a good page turner as well, it'll have you saying _"Crap, it's 2am. Okay, just one more chapter, then I'm going to bed."_


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I liked it overall, though I wasn't a fan of how Grimaldus was portrayed early on.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> It's no _"Battle of the Fang"_ (another Space Wolves Battles book), but hey, I'm a bit biased in my reply.
> 
> Regardless, you'll enjoy it.
> 
> BTW, get _"Battle of the Fang"_ next. It's a good page turner as well, it'll have you saying _"Crap, it's 2am. Okay, just one more chapter, then I'm going to bed."_


Why thank you I do like me some Wolves. Just a question: is there a marine with an axe in it? Cuz I love that! :aggressive:


----------



## LEXANDRO~70 (May 9, 2011)

Helsreach is the best one I've read.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I found "Helsreach" to be very enjoyable. It's probably the best (loyalist) Space Marine battle I've read, to be honest. If I had to qualify why, I'd say it's because of the cast of characters (diverse, deep, and not adhering to any stereotypes) and the skilled portrayal of the often inhuman psychology of the Astartes.


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

I was pretty skeptical about the space marine battles series when I heard about it but ended up loving Helsreach. ADB is a great black library author which helps. I liked it so much I'm now reading Rynns world and would recommend these books for 40k newcomers.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Loved it, hands down one of the best novels I've read.

The deep inner thoughts of the characters amongst other things was extremely well written and really impressed me.


----------



## Kreelman (Jul 27, 2010)

i didnt really enjoy it. I cant quite put my finger on the reason why. its a little disjointed perhaps, the characters seem a little fleeting and you dont emotionally bond with any of them other than Naaman. Ive got just about every 40k novel that exists andits not up their anywere near my favourites I am afraid.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

“not adhering to any stereotypes”
Yes,that's right,Mr.ADB won't dissapoint you.I am reading the Helsreach right now and the experience is awesome even I am not a big BT fan.
Seriously,I hope he can write more HH novel.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Kreelman said:


> its a little disjointed perhaps, the characters seem a little fleeting and you dont emotionally bond with any of them


And yet that was it's selling point. 

lulz


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Kreelman said:


> i didnt really enjoy it. I cant quite put my finger on the reason why. its a little disjointed perhaps, the characters seem a little fleeting and you dont emotionally bond with any of them other than Naaman. Ive got just about every 40k novel that exists andits not up their anywere near my favourites I am afraid.


That's not _Helsreach_, yo. You're thinking of _The Purging of Kadillus_.




Malus Darkblade said:


> And yet that was it's selling point.
> 
> lulz


But that's not _Helsreach_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

this book is one of my faves. It really shows the almost "autistic" nature of an Astartes as dedicated to preserving the Emperor's Light and as fervently dedicated to His truths as Grimaldus is.  don't get this book confused with Kadillus. It's miles above it.

CP

Long story short, this story's not good, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> this book is one of my faves. It really shows the almost "autistic" nature of an Astartes as dedicated to preserving the Emperor's Light and as fervently dedicated to His truths as Grimaldus is.
> CP


Isn't that just what Mossy Toes said? 

Regardless, I did enjoy Helsreach. Because there was Titans. Simple.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Commissar Ploss said:


> this book is one of my faves. It really shows the almost "autistic" nature of an Astartes as dedicated to preserving the Emperor's Light and as fervently dedicated to His truths as Grimaldus is.  don't get this book confused with Kadillus. It's miles above it.
> 
> CP
> 
> Long story short, this story's not good, it's fucking awesome.


But I'm on my second read through of kadillus. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Helsreach is one of the better BL books. Much better in fact than the rather boring Fall of Damnos was.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> But I'm on my second read through of kadillus. It's a masterpiece.


meh...

CP


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

……I remembered reading Grey Knights: Omnibus,it was a ...nightmare.No matter how hard I try,I can't even go through one third of the first story.I mean,with due all respect,Mr.Counter,why would you even bother to give those characters names?Most of the Grey Knights just look like the same,like, all of them.Yean,yean,I get it,space marine kick ass and grey knights kick bigger ass...but paying 10 dollars just to know that wasn't so comfortable.

Stereotypes can totally ruin a good book ,and Helsreach was anything but that.I am glad the black templars can make jokes,hmm,_now that's courage_


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Helsreach = Instant Classic

Here's a link to my review over at Boomtron.com, http://www.boomtron.com/2010/05/helsreach-by-aaron-dembski-bowden-review/


----------

